# If you had $1200-2000 to buy something cool



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Help me out here, I have a true 1st-world problem.
I've got a part time job, and I've managed to save about $2000 over a few months. I've got a steady income (sort of) and I have nothing I'm really saving for. Even my end of year travels are pretty much sorted.

Anyway, now I'm thinking I would like to spend it on something but I don't know what to spend my money on.
I already decided in June I'll take a little trip to Sydney then Melbourne for about 7 days. But that'll cost about $800 maximum.

So now I've got to think about what I want to spend the other $1200 on. Obviously I don't have to spend all of it, but I'd like to splash a bit of it on something. I just don't know what.

So.......taking ideas here on what to spend money on.

Ideas I've thought of:
1. PS4
2. iPad mini or Google Nexus 7
3. Waterproof wireless in-shower speakers....but they're only $25

but thats it...........


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

-clothes
-shoes
-phone
-tv
-concert tickets
and if you want you could give some of that money to me... lol jk


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

new idea i thought of is a nice camera (not too expensive, i don't need a pro one).
Or a telescope (again no need for a $1000 telescope lol)


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

A small fishing baot or guitar.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd just save it. PS4 has no games, tablets get boring quick.

Maybe buy a new phone or something if it needs upgrading... DSLR Camera would be cool, thinking of buying an entry level one myself.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Dont spend it just for the sake of it. Use it on something you actually need in the future


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it would be wise to just save it and wait until you are really sure what you want.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> -clothes
> -shoes
> -phone
> -tv
> ...


Already got shoes/phone/tv/clothes (though I do like clothes shopping from time to time). There aren't many good concerts where I live unfortunately.



failoutboy said:


> health insurance!


got some of that already.



visualkeirockstar said:


> A small fishing baot or guitar.


I get motion sick, and don't have the time or ability to play guitar unfortunately.
But I like those ideas.
-------------------------------------------

Thanks for the suggestions everybody 

Well, today I booked tickets to have a holiday in Thailand for 1 week 
Going with my best mate!

The entire trip will cost me about $1100 including flights/accomodation/food etc.

Leaving me roughly $800 remaining.
Thinking about getting an okay camera, might be nice to have on the trip


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ticket to Scotland, and a nexus xD


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't suggest anything because you seem like a person who has most of what you'd like.

But ME, personally, I'd buy a really good Batman costume and visit sick kids in a hospital. I saw it in a meme one time, but I have ALWAYS wanted to really do that, as goofy as it sounds.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

tonnes of clothes and then just save it

i'm actually getting an amount of money similar when i'm 18 and always considered what i'd do but it'd probably end up going towards a holiday or a car or something but i'd 100% save most of it after buying clothes


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Put it in the bank and use it as your 'Rainy Day' fund....

Something bad always happens, car repairs, hospital bills, school bills etc.

Don't use it for frivolous stuff like more clothes though....

Maybe use it to join a gym...


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

a straight up scoot


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Fly me over to Australia


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Another guitar.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't make impulsive decisions with money


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Down payment for a car.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd invest it.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Go skydiving , Sydney and Melbourne all spent and some experiences to remember .


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Telescope.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd go buy a bunch of cocaine and baking soda. Cut the cocaine with baking soda, sell it, have twice as much money!


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Not enough money to get something I'd really like, so I'd probably save it. Possibly put it into a new computer, but my current laptop is fine.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Not enough money to get something I'd really like, so I'd probably save it. Possibly put it into a new computer, but my current laptop is fine.


My thoughts exactly.
What are you PC specs OP? SSD's are a lot cheaper these days.
I guess we can only give you ideas.Think about what you need in your life whether it's clothes or food,whatever.


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

Easily an Akai MPC drum machine. Those things are so cool. I'm just not sure I'd be able to easily learn how to use the damn thing. It might just end up sitting in my closet. 

If I had a car it'd be nice to get a hotel somewhere like NYC and just go sight seeing for a week. That's not really all that fun alone, though.


----------



## Kabsef (Jun 20, 2014)

Gaming PC


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Cosmetic surgery


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

laptop


----------



## Trying2Iso (Jun 22, 2014)

New teeth


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Plane ticket to go travel. I'd like to see china, korea, or japan


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

In the end I did travel with the money, went to Thailand for a week.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

A gift certificate. PM for my address 

No but seriously, most of what you have left over after expenses needs to be put away for a rainy day while small portion can be saved for luxury things.

I should add I keep my checking and savings separate at different banks so I'm not as likely to touch my savings unless its an absolute emergency because it would be an inconvenience otherwise. I also have an online bank account, no local branches that holds some of my money for emergency.


----------



## tokkitoria (May 30, 2014)

It would have to go on my credit cards because they are way maxed out rofl.

If I didn't have bills it would go into my bank account for emergencies.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Invest .


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

leather sofa


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

electric guitar


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

dont 'spend it
invest it! 
stocks
gold/silver
buy a cheap car and flip it for a couple hundred more
use it on a loan for a condo and then rent it out!
use it on something that will in the end profit you


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd save it for an apartment.

Yes, I'm old fashioned like that


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

All of these answers are stupid. You're all thinking so small, so materialistic. Instead of blowing it all on a single purchase.. how about investing this? $2,000 dollars would quickly gain a good chunk of interest. You could spend half and save half and still earn a nice interest. 

Why not take $100 bucks to the casino and try to double your money? Or adopt a cat? 

You could also invest in a trade school program and end up earning $30,000+ a year all from one investment of $2,000. :clap

No wonder so many houses are going into foreclosure. Geez. :no


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

A 250cc street bike. I'd love to go almost 200 miles on 2 gallons.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd either go on a nice vacation

or

Pay a little extra on bills and put the rest in savings


----------



## howd this happen (Jun 30, 2014)

Finally have enough to buy car insurance. I seriously think once im mobile all my issues will be done FULLSTOP ill feel more like a man , ill be able to travel to my old towns to visit friends and family and ill be able to finally start planning my buisness however small it may be. I just really need a car. 

A motorbike would come next strictly for recreational use tho meeting other riders and going on track days. I did try to take lessons but my instructor took my money and ran after 7hrs and has now kept me waiting 5 months to get it back. Im just too nice I dont want to get her in trouble and keep letting her have more time to get sorted herself. Altho her last message said ide get it end of this month and I think im finally going to contact the school if she doesnt pay. 

Nice guys do finish last for sure and ive had enough.


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

i would buy one pair of these Noise-Canceling Headphones for hunting










so i could walk around without freakout with all the noises around me.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

New computer


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

M-16a4


----------



## 1stCoast (Jul 5, 2014)

PS4!!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd add half to savings and the rest to contribute towards a nice bday present for my fiance.


----------

